# Shopping and walking...our day today



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I went to Goodwill today. I actually found some good stuff, yay. My dogs were fascinated with the smells of the things I brought home. But I never imagined my cat Otis would care. 


"I see you went shopping today."










"What did you buy for me, human?"










"hmmm, I see toys for the dogs here. What about me???"











"Ok, well, getting to the bottom of the bag here...and nothing for the cat! What the heck???"











She is currently in her room, sulking. 


I took the dogs for a walk today  Sarge was so excited to go he was barking his head off to get going. He ran almost the whole way. I did take two short breaks for the dogs but all in all, Sarge did great. 










It was a sunny day


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are some happy puppy dogs  Good to hear Sarge is doing well, too.

By the way, I met an English Mastiff a few days ago in Central Park. Wally was a big boy, weighing in at 210 pounds! :shocked: He made my 126 pound Mastiff look like a toy, lol. 

Anyway, it was nice to hang out with another giant breed owner and talk about all things mastiff...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mateo is a more compact breed. Heavy boned, heavily muscled, but shorter. My particular English mastiff seems to have finer bones than a Dogue (based purely on pictures I see). I estimate his idea weight should be between 160-170 lbs. and keep in mind, he will be taller than Mateo. 

I have seen well built 200 + lbs. EM's and boy, they are something! Dozey doesn't even appear large to me anymore. Just fat. LOL. Work in progress I guess. I don't know what he would do if he actually met someone his own size. He doesn't get out much and I don't see giant breeds very often ( at the vet, pet stores, park, etc.)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Mateo is a more compact breed. Heavy boned, heavily muscled, but shorter. My particular English mastiff seems to have finer bones than a Dogue (based purely on pictures I see). I estimate his idea weight should be between 160-170 lbs. and keep in mind, he will be taller than Mateo.
> 
> I have seen well built 200 + lbs. EM's and boy, they are something! Dozey doesn't even appear large to me anymore. Just fat. LOL. Work in progress I guess. I don't know what he would do if he actually met someone his own size. He doesn't get out much and I don't see giant breeds very often ( at the vet, pet stores, park, etc.)


Yes-- exactly so. The DDB is shorter, stockier, with a neck like a tree trunk, and a head that is the largest (in relation to body size) of all dog breeds. At almost 15 months, Mateo's head is huge--- his body needs to fill out to match!

But, you know, with most Mastiffs/giant breeds, there are specific issues-- especially joint related stuff. Does Dozer have any joint/bone problems? If not, you are lucky! I can imagine as most dogs age there is a tendency to put on weight...and with Mateo's recent shoulder surgery, I have to be very aware of his weight, moving forward. So much more stress on the joints...

Good thing he's not much of a "foodie"-- I have to sometimes remind him to eat...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha! No need to remind Dozer to eat. You are so lucky there! Since he is on a diet, he seems to look for food now. Thank goodness he does not counter surf. But he will get in the trash to lick cat food cans or whatever is in there so I have to be vigilant about throwing out the trash almost nightly. 

I have not really noticed any stiffness or pain when it comes to joints...so far. He sits and stands relatively easily considering his size. My main reason to have him lose weight is because of future issues with joints. I think a raw diet helps because he eats a lot of cartilage (especially beef trachea). I feel the natural source is better than a supplement. 

I think a dog with a big head is just...adorable. LOL. Dozer has a pretty big noggin. Mateo has a lovable face. I just watched Turner and Hooch the other day and boy, when they run, they sure are a sight! That face! LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Otis is a real cutie!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My kitties LOVE going through my shopping bags. I think its the the crinkly-sound they like, cats are so weird lol.

Hunter is a really handsome lab, by the way. Dozer and Sargeant are handsome too, just never realized what a good lookin lab Hunter was!


----------

